# Moderators - New Subforum ?



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Open post to this bulletin board. I would like to consider a weight listing of bikes and components and have a central database. Totally frustrated with the weight weenies. For all intents and purposes, their data list is dead and they don't care. I know there are concerns with web security etc, but I would like to offer my time to help kick this off if it is feasible with the web site, the owners and managers of it, and there is interest. Maybe a sticky thread with only the data ?? Any one ???

Thanks for your consideration !!!

As an incentive, I will ban myself from the politics only posting.


----------



## jason124 (Jul 25, 2006)

An interesting thought would be a wiki that has a database of bike weights and geometries as well as component weights and whatnot.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I think this is a great idea. 

Make the thread and we can sticky it. In fact, I think this would be a very good "featured thread" for the forum.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Maybe go to weightweenies that was founded on that and has an extensive listing of parts dating back to 2001


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

You didn't read post #1?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not really sure this would be time well spent creating a list given how little traffic this sub forum gets. Moreover, there is no adopted standard among manufacturers on weighing frames (i.e., frame size, painted or not, complete bike or frame only, component mix, etc...).


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I'd agree with the grouch.

I've been a WW member since 2009 and it's very noticeable the dropoff in interest in weight. My theory is that as soon as manufacturers began routinely making sub-15 lb bikes easy to buy or assemble the topic just became less interesting. Or perhaps sanity prevailed.


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

Nah, not on RBR. The reason traffic dropped off in here was anytime someone posted about a lightweight part they got comments like, "you could take a dump and lose more weight".


----------

